# من خلق الكون



## islam_best (13 أكتوبر 2007)

من الذي خلق هذا الكون  وخلقنا جميعا ؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط جدا جدا جدا*

ما هو   غرض سؤالك حتي نتحاور عن علم وبادلة


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط جدا جدا جدا*

*كلوسي : 1  .................. (أقنوم الابن)  المسيح

14 الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، 

15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 

16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. 

17 اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ 

18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 

19 لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ انْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،*


----------



## املا (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط جدا جدا جدا*

(( به كان كل شئ و بدونه ما كان شئ مما كان ))

يوحنا 1 : 3


----------



## fredyyy (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال بسيط جدا جدا جدا*

*يوحنا  1 : 3

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 

به أي بالمسيح

آية أخرى جميلة .............. شكراً  املا*


----------



## islam_best (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته هل افهم من هذا أن المسيح خلق أمه مريم ؟ وخلق موسى الذي جاء قبله ؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

نعم


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



islam_best قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته هل افهم من هذا أن المسيح خلق أمه مريم ؟ وخلق موسى الذي جاء قبله ؟


 
نعم المسيح بلاهوته هو الذي خلق موسى و مريم و كل الكون

حاول ان تفرق بين ناسوت المسيح و لاهوته

سلام و نعمة


----------



## taten (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*نعم اللوجوس قبل ان يتخذ لة جسد ويصبح يسوع شارك مع اقنوم الاب و اقنوم الروح القدس فى الخلق
Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.
Joh 1:2  هذا كان في البدء عند الله.
Joh 1:3  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.
فى البدء كان اللوجوس و اللوجوس كان عند اللة و الهآ كان اللوجوس
هذا كان فى البدء عند اللة 
الكل من خلالة جاء وبعيدى عنة لم يكن شيئآ مما كان*


----------



## islam_best (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



My Rock قال:


> نعم المسيح بلاهوته هو الذي خلق موسى و مريم و كل الكون
> 
> حاول ان تفرق بين ناسوت المسيح و لاهوته
> 
> سلام و نعمة



ادا كان المسيح خلق مريم مادا يمكننا ان نعتبر مريم التي ولدته هل هي خالقة ام مخلوقة


----------



## islam_best (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



taten قال:


> *نعم اللوجوس قبل ان يتخذ لة جسد ويصبح يسوع شارك مع اقنوم الاب و اقنوم الروح القدس فى الخلق
> Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.
> Joh 1:2  هذا كان في البدء عند الله.
> Joh 1:3  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.
> ...



يعني هدا ان هناك ثلاث ارباب اشتركوا في الخلق


----------



## داعي الحق (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



islam_best قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته هل افهم من هذا أن المسيح خلق أمه مريم ؟ وخلق موسى الذي جاء قبله ؟



اخي لا تنسي انه لا يجوز  بدء النصارى بالسلام 
  فقط تنبيه سدد الله


----------



## داعي الحق (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*وانا ادعوكم لمناظرة في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة*​


----------



## انت الفادي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



islam_best قال:


> ادا كان المسيح خلق مريم مادا يمكننا ان نعتبر مريم التي ولدته هل هي خالقة ام مخلوقة



ايه السؤال ده؟؟؟ من الذي يخلق يا مسلم؟؟؟ هل هناك بشر يقدر ان يخلق؟؟

كيف تكون مريم خالقة؟؟؟ هل يقدر البشر ان يخلقوا؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



داعي الحق قال:


> اخي لا تنسي انه لا يجوز  بدء النصارى بالسلام
> فقط تنبيه سدد الله




و انت نسيت حاجة كمان... الي اضيق الطريق اضطرنا.
و قطع الرقاب... ثبتك اللات علي الاسلام يا عزيزي.


----------



## انت الفادي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



داعي الحق قال:


> *وانا ادعوكم لمناظرة في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة*​



بالطبع نسي اله الاسلام ان يعلمك النظام.. فهو تدخل في كل حاجة حتي في غرفة نومك و لكنه نسي النظام.

هناك قسم اسمه الحوارات الثنائية.. اذهب و افتح موضوعك هناك للمناظرة و بعدها سيشترك معك احد الاحبة هنا في المناظرة.
مع العلم يجب عليك مراجعة قوانين القسم و قوانين الحوارات حتي لا تخرج عنها.
كما يجب عليك البحث في المنتدي حتي لا يكون موضوعك مكرر فلو هو مكرر سيتم حزفه و يتم توجيهك للموضوع الاصلي القديم.


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*_best 
ادا كان المسيح خلق مريم مادا يمكننا ان نعتبر مريم التي ولدته هل هي خالقة ام مخلوقة * 

*هل تعتبر أمك التي ولدتك ( خالقة ) لك  !!!

المسيح خلق العذراء المطوبة مريم (كالله الخالق)

المسيح وُلد من العذراء المطوبة مريم (كالله الظاهر في الجسد)

لا إعتراض ....... لكن يوجد تفسير*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*best  
يعني هدا ان هناك ثلاث ارباب اشتركوا في الخلق  *

*الله المثلث الأقانيم (الآب والابن والروح القدس) بدون إنفصال في الجوهر 

وفي تميُّز في الأعمال*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*داعي......
اخي لا تنسي انه لا يجوز بدء النصارى بالسلام *


*لا يوجد في المنتدي نصارى ... لكن يوجد مسيحيين يعرفوا الله جيداً

وأنت لا تستطيع أن تلقي السلام لأنك تفتقد اليه

وفاقد الشئ لا يُعطيه

لكن نحن لنا سلام في قلوبنا بل لنا سلام المسيح ذاته

يوحنا  14 :27 

«سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. 

فالمؤمن المسيحي له :

سلام حقيقي مع الله 

سلام حقيقي مع الناس 

سلام حقيقي مع النفس*


----------



## taten (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*وهذة هى الأمانة القاتوليكية ان يعتقد الهآ واحدآ بتتليت وتتليت لتوحيد ليس ننقص الأقانيم ولا نفرق الجوهر لان اقنوم الآب واحدآ وأقنوم الابن آخر وأقنوم الروح القدس آخر لكن لاهوت الآب و الابن و الروح القدس واحد مساوى بصورة دايمة أزلية كما الاب كما الابن كما الروح القدس الآب غير مخلوق غير محدود أزلى دايم ضابط الكل الابن غير مخلوق غير محدود أزلى دايم ضابط الكل الروح القدس غير مخلوق غير محدود أزلى دايم ضابط الكل لكن ليس تلتة أزلية دايمة غير مخلوقين غير محدودين بل واحدآ أزلى دايم غير محدود ضابط الكل كذلك الاب الة و رب والابن الة ورب و الروح القدس الة و رب وليس تلتة الهة و تلتة ارباب بل الهآ واحدآ  ربآ واحدآ *


----------



## islam_best (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



fredyyy قال:


> *_best
> ادا كان المسيح خلق مريم مادا يمكننا ان نعتبر مريم التي ولدته هل هي خالقة ام مخلوقة *
> 
> *هل تعتبر أمك التي ولدتك ( خالقة ) لك  !!!
> ...



الام تعتبر والدة  لكن عندما تلد الاها تسالت ماذا يمكننا اعتبرها  فالمسيح يخلق مريم اولا ثم يولد منها اتجد هذا منطقيا


----------



## islam_best (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



fredyyy قال:


> *best
> يعني هدا ان هناك ثلاث ارباب اشتركوا في الخلق  *
> 
> *الله المثلث الأقانيم (الآب والابن والروح القدس) بدون إنفصال في الجوهر
> ...



هل افهم من هذا ان المسيح هو الله


----------



## islam_best (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



انت الفادي قال:


> ايه السؤال ده؟؟؟ من الذي يخلق يا مسلم؟؟؟ هل هناك بشر يقدر ان يخلق؟؟
> 
> كيف تكون مريم خالقة؟؟؟ هل يقدر البشر ان يخلقوا؟؟؟؟



يا سبحان الله وكيف لبشر ان يلد الاها اذن


----------



## steven gerrard (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



islam_best قال:


> يا سبحان الله وكيف لبشر ان يلد الاها اذن



*ومن قال لك ان اللاهوت ولد او تاثر باى فعل واقع على الناسوت *


----------



## املا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



> وأنت لا تستطيع أن تلقي السلام لأنك تفتقد اليه وفاقد الشئ لا يُعطيه
> لكن نحن لنا سلام في قلوبنا بل لنا سلام المسيح ذاته
> يوحنا 14 :27
> «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.


رائع فعلا قد تعلمت منك كثيرا خلال وجودي بالمنتدى الرب يباركك


----------



## islam_best (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*



taten قال:


> *وهذة هى الأمانة القاتوليكية ان يعتقد الهآ واحدآ بتتليت وتتليت لتوحيد ليس ننقص الأقانيم ولا نفرق الجوهر لان اقنوم الآب واحدآ وأقنوم الابن آخر وأقنوم الروح القدس آخر لكن لاهوت الآب و الابن و الروح القدس واحد مساوى بصورة دايمة أزلية كما الاب كما الابن كما الروح القدس الآب غير مخلوق غير محدود أزلى دايم ضابط الكل الابن غير مخلوق غير محدود أزلى دايم ضابط الكل الروح القدس غير مخلوق غير محدود أزلى دايم ضابط الكل لكن ليس تلتة أزلية دايمة غير مخلوقين غير محدودين بل واحدآ أزلى دايم غير محدود ضابط الكل كذلك الاب الة و رب والابن الة ورب و الروح القدس الة و رب وليس تلتة الهة و تلتة ارباب بل الهآ واحدآ  ربآ واحدآ *



يعني هدا انه الاه مركب من ثلاث فاذا قولنا و افترضنا جدل ان التثليث للاقانيم و لكنه واحد فان بالدليل القاطع انه آله مركب و قد ثبت بالدليل القاطع و كما قال اينشتين كل مركب الى تحلل اى فناء و هذا لا يليق بجلال الله


----------



## Fadie (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*أدلة عدم التركيب فى الثالوث*

*1**- الأدلة العقلية*

*" أ " بما أن المركب من أجزاء لا يتكوّن إلا بعد وجودها " إذْ أن وجود الأجزاء يسبق وجود الكل " وبما أن الله لم يكن مسبوقاً بعدم أو وجود، لأنه هو الأزلي وحده، إذاً فهو ليس مركباً *

*" ب " بما أنه لا بد للمركَّب من مركِّب يضمّ أجزاءه بعضها إلى بعض حتى يصير كلاً " لأن الأجزاء لا ينضم بعضها إلى البعض الآخر دون علة " وبما أن الله لا علة له، لأنه موجود بذاته أزلاً، إذاً فهو ليس مركباً *

*" ج " بما أن كل مركَّب محدود بكمية أجزائه وقدرها، وبما أنه الله غير محدود، إذاً فهو ليس مركباً *

*2- الادلة الكتابية*

*وإذا رجعنا للكتاب المقدس رأينا أنه وإن كان لم ينبّر على تنزّه الله عن التركيب، كما نبّر على وحدانيته وتفرّده بالأزلية " وذلك لعدم ظهور اختلاف بين الناس من جهة عدم تركيب الله من أجزاء في العصور التي كُتب فيها " ، لكن ذُكر في سياق موضوعاته المتعددة آيات كثيرة تدل على أنه لا تركيب فيه فقد قال إن اللّهُ رُوحٌ " يوحنا 4 :24 " والقول الله روح لا يُقصَد به " كما يتبين من الآية الوارد فيها " أنه روح مثل الأرواح المخلوقة، بل يقصد به فقط أنه ليس مادياً أو مركباً أو محدوداً، وقيل عنه : غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ " كولوسي 1 :15 " و لا يتحيّز بمكان " مزمور 139 :8-12 " وهذه الصفات تدل على أنه غير مركب، لأن المركب يتحيّز بحيّز، ومن الممكن أن يُدرَك أو يُرى إذ أنه محدود بحدود الأجزاء المركب منها - وأجمعت كل كتب العقائد على اختلاف مذاهب كتابها، على أن الله روح سرمدي، غير مركب أو محدود، أو متغير *


----------



## fredyyy (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*best*
*يعني هدا انه الاه مركب من ثلاث فاذا قولنا و افترضنا جدل ان التثليث للاقانيم و لكنه واحد فان بالدليل القاطع انه آله مركب و قد ثبت بالدليل القاطع و كما قال اينشتين كل مركب الى تحلل اى فناء و هذا لا يليق بجلال الله *


*كيف تريد أن تفهم صفات الله وكينونته وأنت ُتعطي له ظهرك كيف ُتريد أن تنظر من ليس أمام عينيك*

*الله لن يخضع لكلمات لا تتناسب معه *

*+++ أعمال الله في تميُّز كامل ... وصفاته وجوهره متحدة إتحاد كامل +++*

*هذا ما لا يستطيع الانسان الطبيعي تقبله (إقترب اليه يُعلن لك عن ذاته)*

*هذا ما إختبره عملياً الأمناء المُخلصين*


----------



## islam_best (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

fredyyyكيف تريد أن تفهم صفات الله وكينونته وأنت ُتعطي له ظهرك كيف ُتريد أن تنظر من ليس أمام عينيك

الله لن يخضع لكلمات لا تتناسب معه 

+++ أعمال الله في تميُّز كامل ... وصفاته وجوهره متحدة إتحاد كامل +++

هذا ما لا يستطيع الانسان الطبيعي تقبله (إقترب اليه يُعلن لك عن ذاته)

هذا ما إختبره عملياً الأمناء المُخلصين 
انتم من تنسبون الى الله ما لا يليق بعضمته وجلال قدره انني ولله الحمد اؤمن بانه لا الاه الا الله وحده لا شريك له لم يلد و لم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد فقط اريد ان افهم عقيدتكم فلقد حرت في امرها فانتم تقولون انكم تعبدون الاها واحدا هل هو الله الآب أم الله الإبن حسب زعمكم أم الروح القدس تقولون هم الثلاثة واحد الاب ‏لا‏ ‏ينفصل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ .
+ ‏الآب‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الله.
‏+ ‏الابن‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الله‏.
+ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الله. 
ادن لمن كان يصلي يسوع إذا كان هو الله ؟
لعلك تقول لي أنه كان يصلي لله الآب ؛ فأقول لك إذن هناك إلهان يصلي أحدهما للآخر ؛ فلماذا تقول لي نعبد إله واحد ؟
إذا كان الإنجيل يصف عيسى عليه السلام يوم القيامة بأنه سيكون جالسا عن يمين الآب فهناك شخصان الله الآب والله الإبن حسب زعمكم والإبن يجلس عن يمين الآب فهما اثنان تقول لي لا هما واحد فأقول لك فمن إذن يجلس عن يمين من ؟ 
في إنجيلكم أن المسيح كان ينادي أثناء صلبه حسب زعمكم ويقول : إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني فمن كان ينادي ؟ ستقول لي كان ينادي الاب .إذن هما اثنين وليسوا واحدا .طيب ادا اصريت انه واحد فهدا يعني ان المسيح كان ينادي نفسه
************************
حرر من قبل المشرف
ولك تحذير ممنوع وضع أي شئ أسلامي بهذا القسم
.............................................."المشرف"


----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*best*
*... الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ...*

*أولاً:*
*معلش بلاش الذين كفروا ... لو عاوز نتفاهم ... لأن الشتيمة مفيش أسهل منها *

*فقليل ومحدد الكلام ... شخص هادف*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فقط اريد ان افهم عقيدتكم فلقد حرت في امرها*

*إن كنت تريد أن تفهم فمرحباً بك*

*الانسان الذي يعرف الله لا يحتار فالمسيحي يقول (نحن نعلم ... استطيع كل شئ)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فانتم تقولون انكم تعبدون الاها واحدا هل هو الله الآب أم الله الإبن أم الروح القدس تقولون هم الثلاثة واحد الاب ‏لا‏ ‏ينفصل‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الابن‏ ‏ولا‏ ‏عن‏ ‏الروح‏‏القدس‏ .*
*+ ‏الآب‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الله.*
*‏+ ‏الابن‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الله‏.*
*+ ‏الروح‏ ‏القدس‏ ‏هو‏ ‏الله. *
*اذن لمن كان يصلي يسوع إذا كان هو الله ؟*

*المسيح كالانسان الكامل يصلي الى الآب (لكي يُعلمنا كيف ومتى نصلي)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فلماذا تقول لي نعبد إله واحد ؟*

*نعبد إله واحد مثلث الأقانيم (متحد في صفاته وجوهره ... مميَّز في أعماله)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... سيكون جالسا عن يمين الآب *

*هذا التعبير غير موجود (يمين الآب) الكتاب قال *

*(الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فهناك شخصان الله الآب والله الإبن *

*لا لا لا ... شخص لا ُتقال عن الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*المسيح كان ينادي أثناء صلبه ويقول : إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني فمن كان ينادي ؟*

*كان ينادي الله الذي كان كل حين يسمع له (وتركه لأن المسيح كان حاملاً خطايانا)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*فهدا يعني ان المسيح كان ينادي نفسه*

*لا بل كان ينادي الله (تميُّز دون إنفصال)*


----------



## ASTRO (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*اليمين لا تشير الى الجانب الايمن لكنها بمعنى القوة والمجد*


----------



## العالم المفقود (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

اسلام الحين انا اجي اكتب  موضوع تقوم تتكب نفسة؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*best*
*فاذا كان المسيح و الله لم ينفصلا فهذا يعني انهما متحدين يعني ان الرب قد نزل إلى الأرض ليدخل في بطن أمه ويتغذى جنيناً 9 أشهر ويخرج مولوداً ملطخاً بالدماء ،* 

*مع التحفظ على بعض الألفاظ *

*كان لابد أن يكون كل هذا ... ليتمم صفات الذبح العظيم*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ثم يتربى ويتعلم القراءة والكتابة والأدب* 

*لم يتعلم بل علَّم الآخرين الحق*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ثم يكبر فيعلم الشريعة ، ثم يثور عليه اليهود فيهرب منهم كما جاء في كتابكم المقدس ويطلبوه ويدلهم عليه أحد تلاميذه ( يهوذا الأسخريوطي ) فيجدوه ،وإلى خشبة الصلب يدقوه ثم بتاج الشوك يتوجوه ثم من شراب الخل والمر يسقوه ثم يقتلوه ثم يدفنوه ثم يقوم بعد ثلاثة أيام من قبره ليصعد إلى السماء *

*أنا سعيد بكل ما تعلم عن المسيح ولكني أريدك أن تتعلَّم المسيح*

*كل هذا حدث لكي تتم النبوات .... دليل واحد لضيق الوقت :*

*يو 19:28 *
*بعد هذا رأى يسوع ان كل شيء قد كمل فلكي يتم الكتاب قال انا عطشان.*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فقل لي بربك لم هذه المعاناة وهذه المآسي وهل ترضى أن يكون لك رباً كهذا يعامل معاملة المجرمين الخارجين عن القانون على أيدي اليهود القذرين *

*ذلك لكي يقول للمجرمين يوجد مكان لتتوبوا وتؤمنوا بالمسيح المصلوب*

*ويقول للقذرين يوجد من يطهركم من نجاستكم ويجعلكم أولاد لله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*واذا كان قد دفن ثلاثة أيام في قبره ميتا فمن كان يدبر شؤون العالم في ذلك الوقت ؟*

*المسيح كان في القبر بجسده ,ولاهوته(الذي لا يموت) كان يدير الكون*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*كما انه لم افهم ما الذي دعاكم ان تدعوا المسيح عليه السلام الاها رغم انه في كتابكم لا توجد اية يصرح فيها المسيح انه الاه او يامركم بعبادته من دون الله *

*عندما تؤمن بعمل المسيح لن تسأله (هل أنت الله) بل ستجد نفسك ساجداً له*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وأما ابن الإنسان فليس له أن يسند رأسه ) يعني انه بشر ....*

*لا تقل يعني .... بل خذ التفسير من أولاد الله المسيحيين*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*شهادة من المسيح عليه السلام على بطلان عقيدة أتباعه *

*كيف يشهد المسيح ببطلان عقيدة أتباعه*

*أليس هذا تناقد في صياغة الكلام*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ام ربما تعتبرونه الاها *

*لا لا لا ... المسيح هو الله .... ُتفسر ولا ُتنتقد*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*عما تشركون ....*

*نحن لا ُنشرك بالله ..... فالله واحد ... أنت الذي تشرك به *

*(الله وأكبر .... أكبر إله وثني) ... معلش معلومة جديدة عليك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فالله يقول للشيء كن فيكون هو الخالق البارىء المصور لا يعجزه شيء في الارض و لا في السماء و السميع العليم *

*أنت تؤمن بالله كالخالق ... وحسناً تفعل *

*لكن يُعوذك شئ واحد أن تؤمن به كالفادي والمصالح بين الله والناس*

*هذة من أسماء الله الغير موجودة عندك أليس كذلك *

*وأليس الله كذلك (فادي ومصالح ومُحرر )*

*الحق الذي وصلك في هذا المنتدي ... سيسألك عنه الله*

*فلن تستطيع أن تقول لم أسمع أو لم أعرف *

*شكراً لأسألتك ..... وشكراً لكل ضيوفنا الأعزاء*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

السيدة العذراء لم تخلق أحداً ، وإنما الله -خالقها - تجسّــد منها ، بمعجزة صنعها هو .+ هى مخلوقة به ، وهى ولدت الناسوت الذى خلقه من أحشائها وإتحد به ، بدون أن يختلط اللاهوت بالناسوت .+ هى والدة الناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت .لذلك أصبحت تُسـمّـى -- نظريـّاً فقط وليس فعلياً -- بوالدة الإله .+ ولم يحدث إطلاقاً أن إعتقدنا بأن اللاهوت يتغيّر بأى نوع من التغيير ,نهائياً . + ولكن كلامنا يبدو غريباً لمن لا يعرفون معانيه عندنا .


----------



## fredyyy (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*best*
*اسف و لكن العقل و المنطق يقول ان ........ ليس مشاركا في طبيعة الله ولا يكون من اي طريقة ووجهة مثل الله ، وعلى ذلك لايكون ..... هو الله.* 

*المسيح ليس مشاركاً لله في طبيعته ... بل هو الله بطبيعته*

*الميسح ليس مثل الله ... بل هو الله ذاته... مهمة مهمة جداً (في المسيح رأينا الله)*

*الجزء الاخير ... إقرار خاطئ منك بحقيقة ثابتة لن تتغير*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ميلاد الرب : من نسل داوود من جهة الجسد ) . *

*لابد أن يأتي من نسل داود (بحسب الجسد) لأنه سيملك عليهم يوماً*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*" الرب " رضع من ثدي امرأة*

*أكمل الآية *

*28 أَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «بَلْ طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلاَمَ اللهِ وَيَحْفَظُونَهُ».*

*دعني أقولها : طوبى لك إن سمعت كلام الله وحفظته*

*ليس المقصود المدح العيني الظاهري لكن مدح الإيمان*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*اسف و لكن العقل و المنطق يقول ....*

*العقل والمنطق لا يقبلان :*

*يونان داخل بطن الحوت ... لمدة ثلاث أيام ... خرج حياً (لا إختيار للانسان)*

*نوح بني الفلك حيث ..... لا ماء ..... خلص هو وأهل بيته (لا إختيار للانسان)*

*أتي الطوفان وغطى كل قمم الجبال ورجعت المياه الى مكانها (لا إختيار للانسان)*

*يشوع : 10 *

*12 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلرَّبَّ, يَوْمَ أَسْلَمَ الرَّبُّ الأَمُورِيِّينَ أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, أَمَامَ عُيُونِ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «يَا شَمْسُ دُومِي عَلَى جِبْعُونَ, وَيَا قَمَرُ عَلَى وَادِي أَيَّلُونَ». *
*13 فَدَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَوَقَفَ الْقَمَرُ حَتَّى انْتَقَمَ الشَّعْبُ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِ.......فَوَقَفَتِ الشَّمْسُ فِي كَبِدِ السَّمَاءِ وَلَمْ تَعْجَلْ لِلْغُرُوبِ نَحْوَ يَوْمٍ كَامِلٍ*

*دامت الشمس يوم كامل ووقف القمر *

*(كسر قانون الطبيعة) لقد سمع الرب (لا إختيار للانسان)*

*المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد ....... (لا إختيار للانسان)*

*مات المسيح وأقام نفسه ............ (لا إختيار للانسان)*

*نقبل ما حدث مع يونان ... ومع نوح ... ومع يشوع ولا نقبل ما عن المسيح*

*هذا إيمان ناقص .... أن نقبل الرمز ... ولا نقبل المرموز اليه*


----------



## fredyyy (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: من خلق الكون*

*العالم المفقود *

*..... الحين انا اجي اكتب موضوع تقوم تتكب نفسة؟؟؟ *

*best *


*كنت أود أن تكتب من أفكارك ولا تنقل أفكار غيرك الذي يقودك الى الهلاك*

*لكن ... لقد أجبت عليك لفائدة الآخرين*


----------

